# Isn't this a really good deal for a DCC ready Loco?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

At Micro-Mark. They pick the road name and you save money. Sounds like a really good price -

Bachmann N Scale GP7 Diesel Locomotive, DCC-Equipped, Our Choice of Roadname $57.50

http://www.micromark.com/Bachmann-N...DCC-Equipped-Our-Choice-of-Roadname,9942.html


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Its only a few bux.. if you dont care about road names.. then cool. LOL

Id pay the $63 for the road name


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> Its only a few bux.. if you dont care about road names.. then cool. LOL
> 
> Id pay the $63 for the road name


But either way - isn't that price really low?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

For N... yeah crazy sweet. One of the reasons I didnt go N was the price.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

xrunner,
Your title said said DCC ready, 57.50 for that is not bad.
DCC Equipped (which it is) is a steal!:thumbsup:
DCC ready doesn't have the decoder, DCC equipped has the decoder.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> xrunner,
> Your title said said DCC ready, 57.50 for that is not bad.
> DCC Equipped (which it is) is a steal!:thumbsup:
> DCC ready doesn't have the decoder, DCC equipped has the decoder.


Yea sorry. Is Bachmann a good locomotive brand? How can they make such a deal?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

From what ive read bachmann is a good mid level brand.. no athearn or MTH though.
But I am a straight noob lol


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Some good, some bad. I've got (2) visually identical Bachman GP40's. One is all wheel drive & all wheel power pick-up and runs very smooth/quiet. The other is only 1 truck drive, still all wheel power pick-up, but when running it sounds awful. Very noisy and doesn't run smooth. 

The "nice" one was a Silver Series DC unit I paid $35 for (stand-alone) The crappy one was a 3-pack, one running engine, one unpowered dummy engine and a caboose. Also $35. The nice one sees run time on the layout, the other now pretty much stays in the box. (My kids play with the "pushy" engine)

I'd try to find one in a hobby shop and see if you can hear it run.

Bachmann engines (non-Spectrum) typically have molded plastic details vs metal/wire details. They also tend to not have as much detail work overall (lack of etched metal grates, steps, etc). However, the Silver series engines seem to run quite well.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh it also says it has EZ-Mate couplers. That's all I need is to introduce yet another brand of coupler. I don't need that headache again. I think I'll pass till I see one in person.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI....EZ-mate couplers are Bachmanns version of a knuckle coupler. They work just fine with Kadees, etc.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> FYI....EZ-mate couplers are Bachmanns version of a knuckle coupler. They work just fine with Kadees, etc.


I suppose I'll go ahead and grab one. I found a review on the model and all seems well -


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

xrunner,
FYI that review is for an HO not an N.
Bachmann N and HO are all together different animals!
It would be hard to compare the two, they have completely different drives, motors and electronics.
Ez mate couplers in HO compare to Kadee.
Ez mate couplers in N compare to Micro-trains.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> xrunner,
> FYI that review is for an HO not an N.


Shoot.

OK I found a video of one pulling a load, but it's not really a total review -


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Trying to order one but their site is screwed up.. GRRRR


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I also don't see where he's getting that engine for $43 on that site.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Let us know if you get one and what you think? I have heard the bachmanns in N scale are jerky and not smooth operation. I am in the market for an N scale DCC so let us know.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> Let us know if you get one and what you think? I have heard the bachmanns in N scale are jerky and not smooth operation. I am in the market for an N scale DCC so let us know.


It's on it's way right now. Will report in when it arrives.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I got the new Bachmann GP7 today. :eyes:

I will be responding to this experience another new thread because this deserves one. The thread will be titled either -

*"The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly"*

or

*"How I got enough locomotive grease to last me until I die"*

I will try to write it up tonight or tomorrow.


----------

